# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Cảnh đẹp khu đô thị tạo ra không khí mới cho BĐS

## tenten

mạnh dạn “đánh thức” môi trường mới

Khi môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất trên những thành phố lớn đang cạn dần nguồn cung, trong những khi những nhà BĐS chuyển hẳn qua khai quật thị trường sống những TP.HCM cấp cho tỉnh thì vẫn còn một số trong những ít bộ phận BĐS ra quyết định dự án vào môi trường ngách.

TNR Holdings Vietnam khi là một trong nhiều các ngôi nhà đi lên Bất Động Sản đã đi đầu khai phá thị trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất tuyến huyện, thị thay vì các TP. Hồ Chí Minh nằm trong tỉnh.

Đơn cử, thay vì chọn dự án vào thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Vinh khi là thủ phủ của nghệ an, đơn vị này dự án vào dự án BĐS Nhà Đất trên huyện Diễn Châu (cách TP. Hồ Chí Minh Vinh 36km); hay chọn dự án trong huyện Thoại Sơn thay cho thị trường BĐS quen thuộc của An Giang là Châu Đốc cũng như Long Xuyên...
Phối cảnh một góc dự án TNR Stars Diễn Châu (Nghệ An)mặc dù việc khai quật những thị trường còn đang “say ngủ” gian khổ hơn bộn phần nhưng cũng là cơ hội nhằm nhiều nhà Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất nhanh chóng tạo dấu ấn riêng. cùng với TNR Holdings Vietnam, sau chiến thắng với sản phẩm Gold tại các thành phố Hồ Chí Minh lớn, đơn vị này luôn khao khát mang đến cuộc sống phồn hoa, văn minh đến cư dân trên nhiều huyện thị cùng với lý thuyết “chú trọng tiện ích cảnh quan” trong các dự án Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất trên địa phương.

thay đổi bộ mặt cảnh đẹp, cải thiện thiên nhiên

gần từ thời gian bắt đầu triển khai sách lược nói tại, TNR Holdings Vietnam (thành viên tập đoàn TNG Holdings Vietnam với 25 năm thiết kế cũng như phát triển) sẽ xác định mỗi dự án phải được xây dựng bài bản, xây dựng cảnh đẹp độc đáo.

tạo ra đặc điểm khác biệt với nhiều dự án công trình khác vào cùng phân khúc, nhưng cùng với, cảnh đẹp đó phải hài hòa với bản chất, văn hóa truyền thống địa phương.

định hướng đó đã cũng như đang TNR Holdings Vietnam hiện thực hóa vào từng dự án công trình, đơn cử giống như TNR Stars Thoại Sơn (An Giang) cùng với đặc điểm khi là khu vui chơi công viên Cánh Diều được lấy ý tưởng từ một vui chơi bình dân khá phổ cập ở đây.


tổng quát dự án công trình TNR Amaluna Trà Vinh 2020nhiều lợi ích nội khu cũng được thiết kế với hướng đến nhiều tiềm năng về cao điểm, lễ hội rực rỡ của huyện Thoại Sơn giống như đài phun nhạc nước Ước mơ, quảng trường Tuổi Thơ,… hoặc cùng với TNR Stars Diễn Châu, TNR Holdings Vietnam quy hoạch mật độ xây dựng chỉ rộng 30%.

còn sót lại khi là diện tích dành riêng cho cảnh quan với đặc điểm là công viên Năm Châu – nơi hội tụ gồm những kỳ quan của quả đât về trọn trong vùng đất Diễn Châu.

Còn rất nhiều, rất nhiều nhiều dự án công trình đang TNR Holdings Vietnam thực hành trên những tỉnh, thành giống như Cao Bằng, Yên Bái, Bắc Giang, Thái Bình, Trà Vinh… đều thấm nhuần kim chỉ nan đó.



ích lợi cảnh quan để giúp đỡ đột phá thiên nhiên cư dân

Phần tiện ích cảnh đẹp của rất nhiều dự án khi hoàn thiện sẽ không riêng nâng tầm chất lượng sống của cư dân mà còn hóa thành điểm đến chọn lựa sức hút của cư dân nhiều khu vực lân cận, góp thêm phần xác lập nên phần diện mạo mới mẻ mang đến địa phương.

Sự kết nối của không ít người mua lớn giống như TNR Holdings Vietnam không chỉ đem đến thiên nhiên tiện nghi mang lại người dân phiên bản địa mà còn hỗ trợ gia tăng giá trị dự án, có lời hấp dẫn. nổi bật như TNR Stars Diễn Châu với địa điểm sách lược “cận thủy” khi ôm trọn bởi sông Bùng cũng được giới dự án săn đón từ thời điểm không giới thiệu dự án;



mặt bằng tổng quát TNR Thoại Sơn

TNR Stars Thoại Sơn (An Giang) ở đối diện trung tâm hành chánh mới mẻ của huyện Thoại Sơn, thuận tiện tham gia với khá nhiều con đường huyết mạch trong địa điểm đã được người mua tranh lựa chọn địa điểm đẹp… từ đó thể hiện tầm nhìn sách lược vào đầu tư và tầm nhìn trong định hướng căn hộ của TNR Holdings Vietnam.

đi theo quan niệm của người Việt, nhà khi là phòng an cư, đó cũng là cơ nghiệp đầu tiên mà mọi người trực tiếp phấn đấu để có. bởi vậy, các căn hộ TNR Holdings Vietnam được cung cấp ra thị trường đều phức hợp các yếu tố: đẹp, nhanh, giá trị vững chắc. Đẹp từ nội thất xây dựng cho cảnh quan bên ngoài, gọn mang lại hội họp và mua bán.

Từ vừa lòng hai nhân tố trên tức đồng nghĩa giá trị đầu tư đc gia tăng cũng như tăng tiềm năng đẻ lãi. việc này lý giải Nguyên Nhân nhiều dự án đc quản lý và phát triển bởi TNR Holdings Vietnam trực tiếp xuất hiện tỉ lệ hấp thụ cao, nhanh chóng mang lại bộ mặt đô thị mới tại nhiều địa phương.
TNR Amaluna - đô thị sang trọng  mẫu còn mới TP.Trà VinhTNR AMALUNA có thể nói là 1 trong khu đô thị quan trọng được tỉnh và TP. Hồ Chí Minh Trà Vinh đặt các mong muốn, cùng với, nhà đầu tư TNR Holdings Vietnam cũng được dành những ý tưởng, cam đoan hoàn thiện đúng tiến độ nhằm đô thị sớm hoàn toàn, đóng góp phần bứt phá diện mạo khu đô thị mang lại thành phố Trà Vinh.

công ty CP BĐS BẮC MIỀN TÂY - thành viên khu đất XANH MIỀN TÂY

Địa chỉ: 283 - 285 Hùng Vương, Mỹ Phong, TP. Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang.

địa chỉ VP giao dịch Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất Trà Vinh: 199B Võ Nguyên tiếp giáp, KP. 10, P. 07, TP. Trà Vinh

Hotline: 089 805 3456

----------

